# Help!! Matts and Balding!!!



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I had to go away for 5 days leaving Preston with my husband and daughter. Neither of them seemed to know to brush him. My husband decided to bathe him so he'd be nice and clean for my arrival. He didn't brush him before the bath, and blow dried him without a brush after! His chest is horribly matted so I sprayed him with diluted conditioner (dove) and worked on the matts. Then I noticed the area of skin around one of his chest bones is bald! Could this be from matting? What should I do? Should I brush him dry, keep using diluted conditioner, moraccanoil?????


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

For regular brushing you should always mist the coat. Plain water works for some, others need a conditioner spray. 
So long as the hair grows back in that area and the skin is normal, I wouldn't do anything. 
Because of how the hair lays some dogs do look like they are missing hair on their chest when they really are not. 
Once the matting is out I would rebathe him...leaving a lot of conditioner in the coat could lead to more matting.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The bald place could be from a mat. I don't have much to tell you other than your sig pic is just precious!


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for getting back to me so quickly. I've been reading other posts on matting and it sounds like Cowboy Magic Detangler & Shine is something I should get immediately. Yes????


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Preston is too cute in your siggy pic. :wub: I just had to tell you. lol

If you're able to get the mats out, that's great! I tried Cowboy Magic once, and it didn't work for me. It was far too greasy for me to work with it, and even though I shampooed London twice after using it, she still came out all stringy and greasy looking in the spot I had used it. I do know a few people say it works well on here, just not for me I guess. I use Nature's Specialties Quicker Slicker as a grooming spray and also as a mat remover, (in fact, I just used it on a small mat London had today), and it combed out in less than a minute.

The other option is to cut the mats out, which I have done before if they are really close to the skin. Their hair grows so fast it's not a big deal to me.

Preston may have pulled at one of his mats to try and get it out and pulled out a small chunk of hair causing the bald spot. It happens...and just watch the area to make sure it grows back. If it does, then that is what caused it.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Darling picture of your malt.......Keep on getting the tangles out and stay updated everyday on the mats and it wil be fine!!!


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks again for the info and compliments. 

Can I use tap water for misting or do I need to use distilled? Also, When I bath his head I am using baby shampoo but I know that's very drying. What should I be using? And where do I buy Spa Lavish Facial Scrub? Only online?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Any tearless dog shampoo will work. I like Absolutely Natural.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I once left Pepper with ex DH for about 8 days and she was tangled and matted because he ddn't have a clue how to properly brush and comb a malt in full coat. So I can sympathize with the problem...kinda makes me fearful of having to go anywhere I can't bring the dog...LOL!


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Preston has a puppy cut and an easy coat. I didn't think that could be messed up. He left the harness on the entire time I was gone. It's not the strappy kind but more like a vest on the chest.


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

The harness is proably what caused it then. I made the mistake of leaving a harness on one of my malts and they had to be cut short because of the mats it caused.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Chalex said:


> Preston has a puppy cut and an easy coat. I didn't think that could be messed up. He left the harness on the entire time I was gone. It's not the strappy kind but more like a vest on the chest.



:smilie_tischkante: OH!!!! Men!!!!! I'd never leave Ava home alone with my husband!!! But she's in full coat. The other three don't matt, but I'd be really MAD if he left their harness vests on!!!!!!! grrrrrrrrr :angry: 

I sympathize with you!  if the matts are on his belly, why don't you just cut them out? The hair will grow back and you won't really see it on the underside.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

your maltese is adorable ,try not to worry so ,the hair will grow back soon .
hugs ...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

This is what I'm afraid of...going out of town in August for ten days, leaving my Rocky with my husband...I wonder if I get him groomed right before I leave and then ask my husband to get him groomed before I get home will help. I have not found a good groomer yet..thinking of mobile ones so they don't have to wait hours...I could never leave him that long. Thinking of him sitting in a crate breaks my heart. I tried once to groom him myself and it looked choppy. Any suggestions to what I am doing wrong?


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

First I have to say that your baby is adorable. Second Izzy mats horribly and all her tangles just slip right out when I bathe her in Pure Paws. For the most part they don't come back or if they do they come out very easily.. It's the best product I've used.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

wooflife said:


> First I have to say that your baby is adorable. Second Izzy mats horribly and all her tangles just slip right out when I bathe her in Pure Paws. For the most part they don't come back or if they do they come out very easily.. It's the best product I've used.


The mats come out with the shampoo or the conditioner? I have the Ultra Moisturizing Conditioner, but I haven't tried it yet. What kind of shampoo should I get. Poppy also mats under his armpits and on his legs.

Big HUGz! Jules


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

nekkidfish said:


> The mats come out with the shampoo or the conditioner? I have the Ultra Moisturizing Conditioner, but I haven't tried it yet. What kind of shampoo should I get. Poppy also mats under his armpits and on his legs.
> 
> Big HUGz! Jules


 Jules be sure and dilute the conditioner 50/50 or stronger if the matting is a problem. The directions will say 8 to 10 parts water but that is too weak for a Maltese coat. For the Maltese coat you can use the Recontructing shampoo or Oatmeal & Aloe and once a month the Brightening to brighten the coat.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Most of the mats were on his chest. I was able to comb some out and I ended up cutting the rest. It's not noticeable. IF I had to leave him again with my husband/daughter, I would leave written instructions. I assumed he wouldn't leave the harness on, and I assumed he wouldn't bathe him (who would think?) Don't assume anything!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

The PurePaws Ultra Shine spray is great for getting matts out with minimal hair loss. Also, Jackie mentioned it but I thought I'd go back to it. Often on the chest, the way the hair lays make it appear that there is a bald spot. You often don't notice it until right after they are groomed and the groomer has run a clipper down their chest. So the bald spot on the chest could be that.



nekkidfish said:


> The mats come out with the shampoo or the conditioner? I have the Ultra Moisturizing Conditioner, but I haven't tried it yet. What kind of shampoo should I get. Poppy also mats under his armpits and on his legs.
> 
> Big HUGz! Jules


Hey Jules...I answered your question on this thread the other day.:thumbsup: But like Ed said, be sure to only dilute 50/50 to start with and then go from there as to whether your little guy needs it to be stronger or not. 

The Silk Cream really helps to get matts out and the PurePaws Ultra Moisturizing Conditioner and Oatmeal Conditioner help to prevent new ones. I've found for my two, what works best is to mix 1 ounce of which ever conditioner you choose with 1 ounce of the Silk. Then add 2-4 ounces of warm water and mix. :two thumbs up:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> The PurePaws Ultra Shine spray is great for getting matts out with minimal hair loss. Also, Jackie mentioned it but I thought I'd go back to it. Often on the chest, the way the hair lays make it appear that there is a bald spot. You often don't notice it until right after they are groomed and the groomer has run a clipper down their chest. So the bald spot on the chest could be that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know how I missed that! :blink:

Okay, now I know what to get ... thanks to you and Ed!!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

nekkidfish said:


> I don't know how I missed that! :blink:
> 
> Okay, now I know what to get ... thanks to you and Ed!!
> 
> HUGz! Jules


lol...it would help if I had put the link to the thread that I had answered your question in, now wouldn't it. :blush:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/73-vendor-forum/104208-im-hooked-purepaws.html


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I gave Riley a bath last night using Crystal and Ed's suggestions on what to use and how much. I love how Riley came out, i finished by straightening his hair with my straightening iron and using the Ultra Shine spray and his hair is very shiney and it seems to be laying closer to his body like i wanted. I have used the Pure Paws in the past and really liked the products, until i used the Deep Conditioner and Riley turned into a matted mess (found out deep conditoner isn't supposed to be used on malts) so that experience kind of turned me away from the Pure Paws. I'm happy that i gave it another try and will be giving Noelle her bath tonight.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Crystal,
DO you use the Pure Paws shampoo as well or just the conditioners? There's a lot of talk on this site about people shampoo (Dove gofresh and Pantene), so is it just important to use a good dog conditioner? 

Preston is starting to get matts even with daily brushing on his legs and chest. I don't think combing his matts out is good for our relationship, so I'd love to find a product that would avoid them. He's 7 months. Is i likely his coat is changing?


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I found that this is the exact age that all of my girls started to have the "matt attack" and I have tried alot of things to combat it. 

The best one for the belly and under arms/legs ( for me) is OMG by Plush Puppy and a small gentle slicker brush.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Chalex said:


> Crystal,
> DO you use the Pure Paws shampoo as well or just the conditioners? There's a lot of talk on this site about people shampoo (Dove gofresh and Pantene), so is it just important to use a good dog conditioner?
> 
> Preston is starting to get matts even with daily brushing on his legs and chest. I don't think combing his matts out is good for our relationship, so I'd love to find a product that would avoid them. He's 7 months. Is i likely his coat is changing?


Sounds like maybe he's transitioning from his puppy coat to his adult coat. Just know that this time won't last forever. Their hair does tend to really matt easily when transitioning. I use the shampoo and the conditioner. I would use the Oatmeal Shampoo and the Oatmeal Conditioner/Silk Cream combo for Preston. The Silk Cream will really help in getting matts out and give his coat a really nice texture. And the Oatmeal Conditioner will aid in preventing new ones from forming so easily. The Ultra Shine Spray is something to use when daily brushing and combing. It's great at getting matts out. I had a little boy Maltese come into the store today. His mommy and daddy had him totally shaved last year. I've never seen a totally shaved malt. Ears, tail, everything. He was in a short puppy cut today with poodle feet. They said that every time they come to my store (they're from Texas), they love Jett's hair and want to grow his out. But he matts so easily and it's hard to comb him out. So I sold them them what I'm suggesting for you. While we were talking, I had him on the counter and demonstrated the Ultra Shine Spray. He had some tangles and matts going on. I only had my CC face/paw comb. But in not too long of a time, I was able to comb him out completely and he didn't mind a bit. His mom and dad were amazed and said he has never looked so good. Now of course, part of that is due to the fact they are not using the correct comb and brush on him. So I'm getting them some CC Buttercombs and a Madan Pin Brush. That boy's going to think he's in heaven now when it's time to be brushed compared to what he was used to!


----------

